# 1965 GTO - Convertible Top Relay



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

This is a two-terminal relay that sits on the firewall (in front of driver between steering column & fender). The relay receives one wire from the top up/down swtich and one wire from the engine harness. I'm having trouble finding anyone who sells them. Any suggestions


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Lectric Limited might have one, or a workable one. Peter Serio, on the other forum, may be able to help out as well.


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for responding. I called Limited Lectric they did not have the part but (Mike & Greg) were very, very helpful and it seems there's a rather simple question that will help solve the problem. The part I need seems to be either a relay or a circuit breaker and the simple question is this...is the ignition key needed to operate the top?

Does your key (for you 1965 GTO Convertible) need to be in the on position or accessories position for you to put the top up or down?


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

I got one from Performance years or try Ames engineering.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The key does not even need to be in the ign. to operate the top. It's hot all the time...


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

what you described for two wires is a circuit breaker, relays need three wires min.


----------

